# Iphone 7 Plus 128 ou 256 Go ?



## Khalee (22 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Pensez-vous que le 128 est suffisant (jeux, applis diverses, photos/vidéos, documents) ?
Le 128 est-il plus lent que le 256 ? 
Dans quel cas faudrait-il absolument opter pour la plus grosse capacité ? 

128 ou 256 ?


----------



## dragao13 (22 Mars 2017)

Bah ... c'est toi qui sait si tu vas le remplir à mort !!!


----------



## J83 (22 Mars 2017)

Effectivement ça dépend de ton utilisation, on ne sait pas combien de fichiers tu compte mettre dessus.
C'est un peu comme si tu nous demandais quelle taille de t-shirt prendre, M ou XL. Sans savoir ta taille on aura du mal [emoji6]
Sinon il me semble que c'est le 32 qui est un peu plus lent que les autres, aucune différence entre le 128 et le 256.


----------



## Khalee (22 Mars 2017)

D'accord, merci à vous. De base, je comptais partir sur un 128, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir envie de recevoir des notifications me disant qu'il ne me reste plus d'espace disponible. Je ferai un autre sujet sur "Comment optimiser son espace". 

Vous qui avez le 128, êtes-vous satisfaits ?


----------



## Hellow (22 Mars 2017)

J'ai le 128Go et je suis totalement satisfait, je prends régulièrement des photos, j'ai beaucoup d'apps et rien à dire. ^^ 
Aucune différence de fluidité entre les deux modèles.


----------



## Khalee (22 Mars 2017)

Okay, alors let's go !! [emoji4]Merci pour vos conseils et votre réactivité.


----------

